# Monark rocket project



## OZ1972 (Feb 20, 2019)

Getting ready to start on a boys monark rocket could someone please tell me what year it is  ? did they all come with springers ? , thanks guys !


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 20, 2019)

"Getting ready to start on a boys monark rocket could someone please tell me what year it is ? did they all come with springers ? , thanks guys ! "

1953, no, they did not all come with springers.

you are welcome


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 20, 2019)

Most Rockets came with the standard Monark double springer, and some came with strut/truss rods. Yours with the single springer is a bit rare. Monark also used a beefed up version of the single springer on the Super Twin, and this version was also found on many of the Monark built Airman bikes. The Rocket Deluxe like yours came with a cast metal shroud on both sides of the tank in the front area where the 3 mounting holes are. Do you have the shrouds for yours? What are your plans for it?


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 21, 2019)

Great start on fairly rare Rocket! Please put me next in line. Good description Marty!


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks so much for your help guys you sre awesome !!!! , are the tank shrouds impossible to find ?, thanks again !!!


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 21, 2019)

OZ1972 said:


> Thanks so much for your help guys you sre awesome !!!! , are the tank shrouds impossible to find ?, thanks again !!!




I think most would agree, they are very hard to find. This is what you are looking for! Sorry, I don't have an "after cleanup" photo/


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 21, 2019)

Cool looking tanks i still love patina LOL !


----------

